# opinions please



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

*2 months old,50% myotonic*


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Great level top line! Looks to have a short steep rump if you could be level with him while taking the pics it would help me judge better.  Super cute tho!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks,she is a girl. i will get better pictures.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What is she crossed with?


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

:shrug: best guess is mini nubain spanish mix for the mom.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

The mother.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

What breeds do you think she is?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have no clue she sure is pretty tho!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

is there a lab test to find out?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

We've been trying to find testing for our breed & no luck, only tests seem to be paternity tests. His mom has the same back & rump, doesn't she? I like their size!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

so if you have a mix breed,there is no way to tell? I know the grandsire was pure nubian.


----------

